# No more tapping only swipe



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

New update 3.0.5291.0 and 3.0.5290.0


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Don't forget, new logo.


----------



## e116699 (Jan 27, 2015)

Is this for iphone? mine updated today and its one 3.0.5208.0 (im on android)


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

e116699 said:


> Is this for iphone? mine updated today and its one 3.0.5208.0 (im on android)


Android


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

iyengar said:


> New update 3.0.5291.0 and 3.0.5290.0


More details if possible
OR anyone have a link for download, or can send a link by PM!
TIA


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Did they fix the zoom in bug with this update?


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Someone upload the apk


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Randompanzy said:


> Did they fix the zoom in bug with this update?


the zoom-in bug is fixed on Version 3.0.5291.0


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Swipe as in?
Ive been tapping swiping but nothing triggers the refresh circle

Edi5: nvm figured it out


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

Literally just got 5208 maybe three days ago


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

We have an update in NV where it has a swipe. But it gets worse! I was talking to my cousin in UK who just got an update that I pray to the lord almighty never comes to American shores.

Getting blocks for him now requires:

Short swipe in top to bottom motion to refresh
Tap to open block when it appears
Swipe right to left to accept
Tap to confirm (WTF! Seriously?)
So no new work for him until everyone is on the same update, or a new update brings back the triple tap. A few other gems he mentioned:

Forced update with no "remind me later" option
Cannot load earlier version, because as soon as log in it is back to the update screen with no remind me later option
Cannot be on more than 1 device at ANY time (not just when checked in)
He had a flat on his way to the WH the morning after the update for a block he fished before the update hit and went into the app to forfeit even though it was within 45 mins of start (thinking better to forfeit than be a no show) and to his shock the forfeit option disappeared when within 45 mins of his start time
Please keep that sh*t the hell away from me.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

They already removed the remind me later option.. 

And I welcome this new way of getting blocks, if it evens out the playing field against the autoclickers then I'm all for it.


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

It's about Amazon releasing this kind of update to everyone at once, or those who get it wouldn't have a prayer of getting any work. And you still won't take a moment to read the block cuz too focused on the doing all of those steps quickly. They should make it so you click the block once and then if it opens on your screen you are the only one who sees it for a few seconds. Then you hit accept or it goes back to the pool of people who will immediately fish it anyways. But that might create a backlogof blocks.


----------



## K5UBER (Dec 10, 2014)

Swiping is so much slower than tapping. Missed 8 blocks this morning.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

switching back to and earlier version does.....?

still possible to see blocks on an earlier version?


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

At some point in the near future, everyone will have the update. Then Swipe vs Tap will not matter. It will be back to the fastest and the bots will be gone.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Bots will not be gone. Bots can swipe too.


----------



## Nelson609 (Jan 31, 2016)

Basmati said:


> Bots will not be gone. Bots can swipe too.


But now only 1 active phone per session


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Good - So do I.


Nelson609 said:


> But now only 1 active phone per session


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

New update tapping is back


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Nelson609 said:


> But now only 1 active phone per session


Love this!!! Enough with the botz!


----------



## K5UBER (Dec 10, 2014)

New update 3.0.5381.0. Swipe again.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Maybe they should just start the blocks at $1 per hour. Then bump them up $1 every 10 seconds until someone takes it or it hits the max rate.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

K5UBER said:


> New update 3.0.5381.0. Swipe again.


start sending feedback.


----------



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

I Drive Select said:


> We have an update in NV where it has a swipe. But it gets worse! I was talking to my cousin in UK who just got an update that I pray to the lord almighty never comes to American shores.
> 
> Getting blocks for him now requires:
> 
> ...


I'm in the UK and I don't have to do any of this. I'm currently using version 3.0.5208, I can tap to refresh and simply have to click the block and click accept if I want it.


----------



## T sirman (Mar 30, 2017)

GaryG83 said:


> I'm in the UK and I don't have to do any of this. I'm currently using version 3.0.5208, I can tap to refresh and simply have to click the block and click accept if I want it.


Can I get that version please


----------

